# calling all colour coordinated riders -3 weeks to enter-prizes up to 4th place!!



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I get a good pic of color cordinated Noka when I go out there


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

cool


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

would be okay just to get pics of my horse is his gear? 
Because I will have no one to take pics of both of us...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

white (horse/rider)


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

My horse has two colours.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hmmm pick one itzkayley


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

RedTree said:


> would be okay just to get pics of my horse is his gear?
> Because I will have no one to take pics of both of us...


 yep sure
you will enter under the horse section


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Me & Border in our red colours


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice..


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

horse in blue










(yes, my stirrup irons and treads are blue!)


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

keep it comming guys


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Horse--- Blue
Romeo =]


----------

